# elite z-28 vs admiral



## scswampman (May 9, 2009)

anyone have any feedback on these two bows ? pros &cons.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Z28 hands down. The only other 2 cam bow I liked as well was the AM32. I shoot the 09 DXT, but my second choice was between the z28 and AM32.


----------



## ahcrap (Apr 26, 2009)

haven't shot the Z28 or the AM32, but I did shoot the BT Admiral last weekend and it has moved to the top of my list. Great shooting bow and dead in the hand. I think all the top end bows are neck and neck. You just have to find the one that 'speaks' to you. For me it was the Admiral.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I have owned 2 admirals and several z28s.

Admiral is a touch better as far as shock and sound.

The Z is smoother...way better than the rollover on the admiral/captain cam.
The Z is lighter.
The admiral is a looker, very nice shooting.
The admiral has a more upright grip angle which I liked, clearance seemed a little tighter on the admiral with taller vanes than the Z.

I kept the Z.


----------



## Wateroksnmud (Feb 3, 2009)

I owned an admiral at the beginning of the year, went to an AM32, but have ended up with a GT500.

Liked my admiral alot but wanted a bit more zang. Therefore the AM32. Didnt find the zang i thought I would get and didnt like it compared to the Admiral. Was bout to go back to a Genereal, then I shot an Elite. That was the end of that hunt. I dont even look back.


----------



## scswampman (May 9, 2009)

thanks a lot for your help. I ordered my z-28 yesterday.I already have a bowtech gardian,and love it but wanted something a little lighter,and the z shot like a dream.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

cant go wrong with the new z28... She's a great bow!


----------

